# Salisbury specials?



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Does anyone here know anything about the Salisbury Police Specials? Any info will be helpful.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I got this from their website http://www.salisburypolice.com/master.html

Typically depending on need, during the fall of each year the Salisbury Police Department begins a seasonal hiring process that is specified below.

1. All Special Police applicants are required to make formal application with the police department. All applicants must possess a Massachusetts Driver's License, be nineteen (19) years of age, and possess a high school diploma or its equivalency.

2. All Special Police applicants will be required to participate in and receive a passing score on a written examination process as selected by the Salisbury Police Department.

3. Applicants will be required to participate in an oral interview which will include being questioned and judged on a writing sample provided as a result of a question asked on the date and time of the interview.

4. Successful applicants must submit to a thorough background investigation. This background includes interviews with family members, neighbors, past and present employers and anyone else who might be familiar with the applicant's character. The background further includes a complete criminal and credit history investigation.

5. The applicant must further submit to a complete physical examination, which includes drug test screening, and a thorough psychological evaluation. Both the physical and psychological exams are done at the applicant's expense and by clinicians chosen by the Salisbury Police Department.

6. Once the applicant has successfully met the above criteria, they will be expected to attend, and successfully pass, a Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council approved academy, on their own time and also at their own expense. The length of this course is approximately twenty (20) weeks, one (1) day a week or twenty (20) weeks, two (2) nights a week. The applicant is further required to take and be certified in CPR, First Responders and firearm qualification in order to be certified for graduation from the academy. Again, the applicant assumes any expenses incurred in this endeavor. Course tuition and books typically amount to approximately $300.

7. Once the applicant has successfully completed the above requirements they are ready for appointment status as a special police officer for the Town of Salisbury. The officer must at this time provide his own uniform, again, at considerable expense by a uniform clothier recommended by the Salisbury Police Department. Uniform specifications will be provided at a latter date the officer can expect to incur a cost of approximately $1,500, for uniforms in order to be ready for "street" duty.

8. The applicant must understand that they incur a total expense of somewhere in the vicinity of $2,000 before the Town of Salisbury will consider them for a special police appointment. The applicant must also understand that the Town of Salisbury and the Salisbury Police Department assumes no liability in these endeavors taken by the applicant. Further, the Town of Salisbury and the Salisbury Police Department make no guarantees or promises to the special officer on the amount of work hours available after the officer has been certified or appointed a special officer.

9. Each applicant will additionally be required to spend a minimum of forty (40) hours with a department field training officer before being sanctioned for street duty. These hours are voluntary training hours which the trainee is not monetarily compensated.

If you meet the above criteria and feel that you would be interested in a part-time police officer or full-time dispatcher/clerk employment opportunity with the Salisbury Police Department please "download" an employment application and forward it by mail to 24 Railroad Avenue, Salisbury, MA 01952. Your application will be placed on file and you will be notified of the next hiring process.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats's where I first heard about them. I was kind of wondering what they do, and how many hours they actually work? From the description, It sounds like "beach cops". Personally, its seems like a good way of getting some LE experience and getting paid at the same time. 

Its an intense application though 8O


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

They can't have too many of these specials. We worked Salisbury beach almost every weekend this summer, and you know they would hire their own before us. Sounds like a shortage to me.


----------

